

Crashlytics Labs announces the release of Backbone.StateManager - KB
http://www.crashlytics.com/blog/crashlytics-labs-is-proud-to-announce-the-release-of-backbone-statemanager/

======
zalambar
Seems to me like this is reinventing parts of ember.js on top of Backbone.
That's neat but when my apps need this sort of behavior I'm willing to be they
will also need solutions to other common problems and I'd rather not
reassemble a large framework out of disparate pieces to get that level of
functionality. When do you decide that you have so many layers on top of
Backbone that you have a custom stack no one else will understand?

------
ville
Could someone give a practical example of a use case for this? This is
probably useful for some typical problems in Backbone applications but not
something I knew I would need (having built a couple of non-trivial Backbone
apps).

~~~
politician
You could think of it as an abstraction of the Router mechanism.

~~~
danso
Even if it's just that, that's greatly helpful, at least to me. I'm still not
past the traditional page-loading model when thinking of how to go back and
forth between routes.

------
devinus
Just use Ember, guys. Your future selves will thank your past selves.

